# Cheat Meal V Cheat Day



## Hambaa (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello guys. Alright, so some of my friends say its a cheat day, while others say cheat meal. Which option is a better option? For me, it has always been a cheat meal only.

Another question is, when u cheat meal, can it be a burger & dessert? or thats considered as 2 meals?

FYI, i'm on a low calorie diet. I have minimal carbs on the day, such as 150g of brown rice, and 3 dates or a banana.

Cheers


----------



## Papa Smurf (Mar 11, 2011)

Not being a smartass but everyone is different, you will have to try both methods yourself


----------



## donkeytwonk (Apr 12, 2012)

just have a day each week and eat what ever you want. That's what works for me, I feel it has no impact on my goals and it keeps me sane.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Hambaa do what u can stick to

Cheat meal including dessert is fine, cheat day you will go ott altho thats just my opinion


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I would have neither, but consider periodic high carb/very low fat refeed days.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Define cheat day/cheat meal?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Neither, I'd just enjoy a balanced diet with all foods in moderation rather than being a fvcking idiot.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hambaa said:


> Hello guys. Alright, so some of my friends say its a cheat day, while others say cheat meal. Which option is a better option? For me, it has always been a cheat meal only.
> 
> Another question is, when u cheat meal, can it be a burger & dessert? or thats considered as 2 meals?
> 
> ...


Mate it can be anything you want, what I tend to do is eat all my meals then I leave myself a 2 hour window to eat what ever I want. Iv used this method and it's worked...

I have also done a cheat day but I felt it was a waste of time tbh just my opinion, and also Iv done a 2 day (small) refeed and it's done me good nothing crazy. No method just finding what works I guess.


----------



## Hambaa (Mar 23, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Hambaa do what u can stick to
> 
> Cheat meal including dessert is fine, cheat day you will go ott altho thats just my opinion


Thanks for the feedback mate


----------



## Hambaa (Mar 23, 2015)

> Define cheat day/cheat meal?


cheat meal, is a meal where u eat what u want once a week. Cheat day, is eating whatever u want all day, once a week.


----------



## Hambaa (Mar 23, 2015)

Papa Smurf said:


> Not being a smartass but everyone is different, you will have to try both methods yourself


thanks mate


----------



## Hambaa (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank u everybody  )

The thing is, sometimes when I have a cheat meal, the day after, when I check my weight early morning, it makes me feel guilty.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Hambaa said:


> cheat meal, is a meal where u eat what u want once a week. Cheat day, is eating whatever u want all day, once a week.


Be more specific. Do you mean completely disregarding calories during these days/meals?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Meal, cheat day usually sets you back too far.


----------



## Ulsterman (Jan 24, 2011)

I do a cheat week....every week.

It doesn't work well tho but keeps me sane...


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Hambaa said:


> Thank u everybody  )
> 
> The thing is, sometimes when I have a cheat meal, the day after, when I check my weight early morning, it makes me feel guilty.


Which is one of the many reasons to follow a flexible dieting/IIFYM approach.


----------



## Hambaa (Mar 23, 2015)

> Be more specific. Do you mean completely disregarding calories during these days/meals?


In that one specific cheat meal, yes. Complete disregard. ie: Having a johnny rockets burger with fries & coke.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Hambaa said:


> In that one specific cheat meal, yes. Complete disregard. ie: Having a johnny rockets burger with fries & coke.


And what about a cheat day, completely disregard calories that day too?

I just don't see the point of it all. It might work for people who don't have much of an appetite anyway, but some of us are big eaters. If I just ate what I wanted for even one meal a week for example - I'd pick an 18" pizza from my local kebab shop. Holds about 5000 calories and I'd consume it as one meal. That'd cancel out half my deficit for the week, and I'm cutting very aggressively at the moment! If I was running a standard deficit of 500 calories a day apart from my cheat meal day, I'd have cancelled out my entire weekly deficit with that one meal.

I've been doing much better just eating a bit of what I fancy when I fancy it, if it fits my macros. Because I'd get **** all extra benefit from eating "clean". I've also been having what some might refer to as a cheat day, in which I buy myself a large Domino's pizza and some cookies in the morning, and consume those over the space of a day. At the end of the day, I've eaten at about my TDEE, so none of the hard work I've done creating a deficit in the week has been cancelled out. I've not splurged at all and I've still had food I enjoy eating all throughout the week, just less of it. Been losing 3lbs of fat a week using this approach and starting to get nice and lean now.


----------



## Hambaa (Mar 23, 2015)

> And what about a cheat day, completely disregard calories that day too?
> 
> I just don't see the point of it all. It might work for people who don't have much of an appetite anyway, but some of us are big eaters. If I just ate what I wanted for even one meal a week for example - I'd pick an 18" pizza from my local kebab shop. Holds about 5000 calories and I'd consume it as one meal. That'd cancel out half my deficit for the week, and I'm cutting very aggressively at the moment! If I was running a standard deficit of 500 calories a day apart from my cheat meal day, I'd have cancelled out my entire weekly deficit with that one meal.
> 
> I've been doing much better just eating a bit of what I fancy when I fancy it, if it fits my macros. Because I'd get **** all extra benefit from eating "clean". I've also been having what some might refer to as a cheat day, in which I buy myself a large Domino's pizza and some cookies in the morning, and consume those over the space of a day. At the end of the day, I've eaten at about my TDEE, so none of the hard work I've done creating a deficit in the week has been cancelled out. I've not splurged at all and I've still had food I enjoy eating all throughout the week, just less of it. Been losing 3lbs of fat a week using this approach and starting to get nice and lean now.


Clear enough. Thanks chief. That was a detailed answer. I thank u for that. Its just hard, because I'm cutting, but not loosing as much as I want to. Again, much appreciated.


----------



## Hambaa (Mar 23, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Which is one of the many reasons to follow a flexible dieting/IIFYM approach.


Yea. That might work, once I reach my target. Thanks mate.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Hambaa said:


> Clear enough. Thanks chief. That was a detailed answer. I thank u for that. Its just hard, because I'm cutting, but not loosing as much as I want to. Again, much appreciated.


No worries mate. I'm certainly an advocate of having a refeed day/peroid btw, i.e. eating at maintenance for a day or two each week with a good amount of carbs, keeps the metabolism working :thumbup1: But there's no need to eat really strictly all week and just binge once a week; unhealthy, unnecessary and unproductive behaviour IMO. If you fancy a burger one day, and you can make room for it in your macros and calorie boundary for that day, go for it, you won't have damaged your progress one bit. Been losing 3lbs of fat a week myself with the above approach, just cutting aggressively throughout the week with a heavy deficit and eating at maintenance on the weekends whilst simultaneously treating myself to my favourite food, Domino's  Though obviously, I wouldn't advise losing 3lbs a week if you're natty, I'm on AAS so I can afford to be more aggressive without losing muscle mass.

P.S. If you're like me and can't eat a bit of junk without a good old coke, Coke Zero is what you need. Virtually no calories, tastes lovely, quite filling when used to wash down some food, win:win :thumb: Been going through tonnes of the stuff throughout my cut.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Hambaa said:


> Yea. That might work, once I reach my target. Thanks mate.


I meant as a cutting strategy, as INAP took the time to explain far more clearly above.


----------



## Hambaa (Mar 23, 2015)

> No worries mate. I'm certainly an advocate of having a refeed day/peroid btw, i.e. eating at maintenance for a day or two each week with a good amount of carbs, keeps the metabolism working :thumbup1: But there's no need to eat really strictly all week and just binge once a week; unhealthy, unnecessary and unproductive behaviour IMO. If you fancy a burger one day, and you can make room for it in your macros and calorie boundary for that day, go for it, you won't have damaged your progress one bit. Been losing 3lbs of fat a week myself with the above approach, just cutting aggressively throughout the week with a heavy deficit and eating at maintenance on the weekends whilst simultaneously treating myself to my favourite food, Domino's  Though obviously, I wouldn't advise losing 3lbs a week if you're natty, I'm on AAS so I can afford to be more aggressive without losing muscle mass.
> 
> P.S. If you're like me and can't eat a bit of junk without a good old coke, Coke Zero is what you need. Virtually no calories, tastes lovely, quite filling when used to wash down some food, win:win :thumb: Been going through tonnes of the stuff throughout my cut.


ahahah...it had to be dominos  The rate that u r loosing (3lbs) per week, is astonishing! If u dont mind me asking, lots are saying I have to eat a proper meal every 3 hours, say a chicken breast & broccoli! I dont mind eating every 3 hours, yet, I have IBS since 2003, which makes life very difficult. I cant eat those meals every 3 hours, instead I eat lets say a yogurt and a cucumber, or 3 dates with yogurt..i consider them as snacks. While I have 3 main meals BF, Lunch & dinner daily. Is that good enough? I wana loose weight, and get shredded.


----------



## Hambaa (Mar 23, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I meant as a cutting strategy, as INAP took the time to explain far more clearly above.


Thanks mate


----------

